# v-10 poor fuel mileage



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

i was just wonderin if anybody else with a v-10 is also experiancing poor fuel mileage lucky to be gettin 10 mpg and if anybody has got any ideas to improve.

other than gettin rid of it and buyin a dodge

gary


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Join the club.
What I have done:

Installed a K&N FIPK air filter system, changed engine oil to amsoil, installed a taneau (spelling) cover to cover the bed when sander isn't being used.

Yet to complete: All lubrication to synthetic, power chip of some kind.

Might consider changing rear-end gear.

What is any thing have you done.

Rick


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

welll havent done much yet just added the power tower spacer to the throttle body know for sur aint goin to change oils to amsoil had bad experance with there oil.

thinkin about gettin the super chip for it and also puttin on a cat back duel exhaust system


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by snoflake_
> experiancing poor fuel mileage lucky to be gettin 10 mpg


What did you expect from a V10 gas engine?
I know someone who has one and he says he gets around 10-12mpg.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Thats what I have heard too about the MPG being in the 10 range on new trucks.. 

What kinda bad experience could you have with Amsoil synthetics ?? be curious to hear this one ?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by snowflake _
> * gettin rid of it and buyin a dodge
> 
> gary *


You answered your own question.Make sure it's a diesel too 

I would not spend any additional money on add ons to improve fuel economy.I have done a few in the shop,but with no improvement in mileage.They now make more horsepower,which leads to a heavier right foot and less gas mileage.


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

allready got a dodge with a real diesel motor in it and its been a good truck too always have had good luck with dodge 
and had a

blonde moment i quess by buyin that ford

and to rex about amsoil
had a bad experance usin it in my race motor yrs ago

motor granaded and had it torned down to find oil didnt do what it was suposed to do.

lube

now i used oil that i found that comes out of texas good stuff after i started used it in my diesel mileage improved and can go 8 to 10 grand between oil changes because i send in a oil sample all the time and results come back that i can increase milage between changes

if interested in product will try to find there website 


gary no snowin need one


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

My V-10 gets about 14.5 on the highway @ 70 mph and about 10 with a loaded gooseneck hore trailer @ 70 mph.

For what it is worth.....


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Are you kidding me? You are complaining about a V10 getting bad gas mileage. What did you tink it was going to get?


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

V10....bad mileage....don't those two words mean the same thing?


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

HerkFE
Gunny, 

Do you have a super chip or something???

Rick


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Snowflake,Id consider yourself lucky to get 10mpg in the winter.My 350 EFI small block only gets 10 in the winter.If you know what you need to do if you want more,(go buy that Dodge).


----------



## Swampbeast (Jan 29, 2003)

Those Triton V-10s simply dont get good mileage. I like them for soupin' up and making them go really fast, and I even have a friend that took one out of the truck and put it in a car. Its fast. But it still gets crummy gas mileage. Sell it and get an F-350, with the new International 6.0 liter diesel engine. Tell me how she works.


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Swampbeast _
> Sell it and get an F-350, with the new International 6.0 liter diesel engine. Tell me how she works. LOLOLOLOL
> 
> welll if i selll it i willl get the new dodge with the CUMMMINS power like dodge and like cummmins its sounds like a diesel
> ...


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

Swamp beast you are reading my mind, My f-350 6.0 diesel came in yesterday so tomorrow I am trading in my f-250 v-10. For the record my v-10 got about 8 miles to the gallon.


----------



## bgrover (Jan 29, 2002)

Well Gary, It's probably par for the course. I have a '95 F250 with a 460cid V8. No matter what I do on the highway I get 11mpg. Lock the hubs in 8mpg.

Thank God for the 2 20gal tanks on the truck!


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

*mpg*

Wow were slaming the sds with gasers if it makes you feel better all my sds have 5.4s in town maybe 11 highway with 4.10s about 12 sometimes 13 tail wind , But and i say but i dont have a problem with that they are 3/4 ton work horses i dont expect to get much better when were plowing they burn about half tank every 4hrs thats good enough for me


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I didnt buy my SD's for mileage, i bought them for the power, if iwanted mileage i would of bought a ranger.

I have 2 v-10's and a 460. I think i get about 9 with my 03 , and 8 in the 00, and the 460 gets about 5. My 03 is getting better, i put a superchip in it, as soon as i get my foot out of it it should pull close to 13. I had a 00 250 with v-10 and a chip, k&n , i got 13 on it and higher going on trips.


----------



## SIMONE'S LAWNS SERVICE (Dec 19, 2002)

I had a friend let me drive his new F250 with the V-10 while he was out of town a year or two ago. I SWEAR I could watch the gas guage go down as I drove around town. Great fun, tons of power, but I swore I would never own one with that engine. I'm planning on a 250 or 350 for my next truck-let's see if I keep my promise. I'm really suprised at the number of these V-10's I see around here-they must be trying to make up for shortcomings in "other areas"......................................JUST KIDDING GUYS!


----------



## Swampbeast (Jan 29, 2003)

I find that most of the people down here that own the V-10s are office workers or men that work indoors, where they do not use thier truck for work. They can afford to pay for the crummy mileage, so they do. They just want the nice power and fast takeoff. 
Almost all of the workers down here use F-250s or F-350's with the mighty Powerstroke engine.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Swampbeast,same exact way here.You hardly ever see a V10.99% of the working trucks are PSD's. The only time i see V10's is in the Econoline vans or the Excursions.I think I have seen 3 V10 F Sd series since they came out in 99.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

TONS of PSD in this area. Probably 3 or more Super Duty trucks to every Dodge or Chevie.

As for getting a Didge and expecting better mileage don't hold your breath. My PSD runs a lot more power than the guys I work for Dodges do and I get the same mileage as they do.

Don't knock the Ford V 10. The Dodges get a lot worse MPG from what I hear.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

There are 5-6 PSD's to 1 Dodge here.On the highway,there is about 1-to 1 Dodges PSD towing trailers.Im not knocking the Ford V10,but pulling power isnt its strong point,the Dodge V10 may get worse mileage empty,but pulling the Ford isnt even close,way down on low end torque,simply outcubed being down almost 100 cubic inches.The Ford v10's towing power is in fact marginally better(if at all) than the small block Gm 6.0,and nowhere near the pulling power of the Gm 8100 or Dodge 8.1.Trailer boats,and trailer life has tested these trucks many times,the results are always the same.Heavy towing with a Ford almost requires the PSD,IMO.


----------



## Hoopsfan (Aug 15, 2002)

I've been getting 10-12 around town..no towing, and 12-13 on the highway at 70-75 mph..no towing. Over 80 mph, mileage goes down to 8-9mpg. I've checked mileage every fill-up since new. I'm at 8500 miles now.


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

I had CTD 2002 GOT ABOUT 14 TO 16 IN TOWN NOW I HAVE 2002 V-10 10 TO 13 IN TOWN BUT THE 4500 DOLLAR DIFFERENCE IN THE MOTOR WILL BY A LOT OF GAS


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

I had CTD 2002 GOT ABOUT 14 TO 16 IN TOWN NOW I HAVE 2002 V-10 10 TO 13 IN TOWN BUT THE 4500 DOLLAR DIFFERENCE IN THE MOTOR WILL BY A LOT OF GAS


----------

